# Surfside Jetty December 20th Redfish and Drum Trip



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

Surfside Jetty December 20th Redfish and Drum Trip

With the previous weekends action being so good, we decided to make a short trip this weekend. Got a call from Fishfood and he wanted to head down to Surfside to see what the excitement was all about. Oscar was also interested in coming over and fishing for a few hours. After we got there casted the lines out and got into some nice action once again.

We fished from about midnight to dark the next day. All fish were caught on blue crab. Hope you enjoy the pictures.

Deaver


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

I love the SS jetties. There is nothing like them here. The jetties are just rock, no cement to walk on.


----------

